# The forum is going to the mods



## Josh_

In Coppergirl’s thread here I mentioned how people may not want to bring up an issue out of fear of embarrassment, ridicule, or whatever reason.  Well, I am one of those people who have hesitated in bringing up issues, for various reasons, bit mainly the potential embarrassment and ridicule factor.  Anyway, today, I feel a little emboldened (I'll probably regret it tomorrow) for some reason, and so come what may, I'm going to throw caution to the wind, hang myself out there to be exposed, and bring up an issue, a minor issue really (or more correctly a small pet-peeve of mine), that I have thought about from time to time and am curious to know what others think.

  In addition to the “crusade for context” (which I, like others, think can be a little overbearing at times) another hallmark of the forum is the enforcement of proper spelling and grammar.  No chat speak allowed!  I am an advocate of this (I am a firm believer in proper spelling and grammar) and believe that is one of the things that sets this forum apart from others, and puts it a caliber above.  But while proper spelling and grammar is strictly enforced (as far as I can tell) the use of the term ‘mod’ (by moderators and regular members alike) occurs time and time again.  I would like to say that 'mod’ is not a standard English word, it is but a morpheme (hopefully I am using the correct linguistic term), and a bound morpheme at that, meaning that it is not used as its own word.  While I have no direct proof of this, my intuition tells me that the use of ‘mod’ as a trendy alternative for ‘moderator’ has its roots in chat speak, and is, in my opinion, still an extension thereof.  So I believe it is a little incongruous to advocate the no chat speak policy and then use the word, nay, the morpheme, ‘mod.’

  There, I said it.  Why do I feel like Jerry McGuire, now?

  As I said, this is just a pet-peeve of mine.  I am not here to try to change policy or anyone's spelling habits, but am merely pointing out an incongruity that I see.  I am, however, interested in others’ thoughts on the matter.  Should forum moderators (and members in general) use the word ‘mod’ in a forum that enforces a no chat speak policy?  I am interested in hearing thoughts and opinions on both sides of the fence.  And if you think I am crazy, being overly pedantic and punctilious, splitting hairs, or whatever, please feel free to let me know that as well.  I will not take offense.

  I would like to leave you with a joke, if you’ll so indulge me:

  What is the definition of oxymoron?
Mod note: no chat speak.
  (Well, I thought it was funny)

Thanks for your time.


----------



## TrentinaNE

Rather than chatspeak, I think of "mod" as a community-embraced diminutive.  (I was going to say "term of endearment" but that might be going too far.   )



Elisabetta (former mod who wishes we could eradicate "you guys" as a form of address from the English language )


----------



## ireney

I on the other hand don't see it as a diminutive if only because I alwys think of that word as carrying a sense of, well, endearment 
I thught of it as an in-group term-abbreviation such as AE/BE (AmE/BrE), WR, or forer@.

English is not my native language though, so that may be part of the reason it doesn't bother me and therefore maybe my opinion is not all that important in this matter.


----------



## octoplasm

'Mod' is not chatspeak, in my opinion.
It's a colloquial or familiar term, just like 'mike' and 'bike'.


----------



## ewie

(1) Och, it's just a shortened version, Josh, relax
*BUT*
(2) I sympathize ~ I'm not sure _why_ but I do: there are just some words I find myself mysteriously _incapable_ of typing, and That Word is one of them. The F-word that ireney mentions above is another. I think it's something to do with 'matey-ness' ~ I'm just not that matey, I suppose. Friendly yes, even fairly friendly _with moderators_ \/ \/ ~ but matey no.
*BUT*
(3) The M-word is a handy abbreviation for a very commonly occurring word in these parts ~ like AE/BE, WRF etc. I don't see an incongruity because (so far as I know) the M-word *isn't* chatspeak ~ it's (erm) _forumspeak_.

Q: What do you call a moderator who has horns and does a lot of ploughing?
A: An oxymoron.
_[sorry, couldn't resist, please delete]_


----------



## Flaminius

I am not sure if this is an idiosyncrasy or a transference from my native language but I am ill-at-ease with abbreviations that are monosyllabic or monophthongal or both.

In the past I have made feeble concessions at the pressure of sounding fashionable by writing _modo_ where the M-word would be used.  I still believe it is a familiar version of the word moderator in a European language but couldn't locate a source for that.  What should I really do?


----------



## Josh_

ireney said:


> I on the other hand don't see it as a diminutive if only because I alwys think of that word as carrying a sense of, well, endearment
> I thught of it as an in-group term-abbreviation such as AE/BE (AmE/BrE), WR, or forer@.
> 
> English is not my native language though, so that may be part of the reason it doesn't bother me and therefore maybe my opinion is not all that important in this matter.


You're opinion is definitely valuable.  One of the thoughts I had was how a non-native English speaker would view the word, especially one just starting out learning English.   I think one of the objectives of this forum (the English Only forum anyway) is to help people better their English. A non-native English speaker just starting out may get the impression that terms like 'mod' (which, as I noted, are used over and over) are standard English.  He/she may even be so inclined to use the word in a formal paper thinking that it is standard English.



			
				ewie said:
			
		

> (2) I sympathize ~ I'm not sure _why_ but I do: there are just some words I find myself mysteriously _incapable_ of typing, and That Word is one of them. The F-word that ireney mentions above is another. I think it's something to do with 'matey-ness' ~ I'm just not that matey, I suppose. Friendly yes, even fairly friendly _with moderators_ \/ \/ ~ but matey no.


It's funny you brought up the "F-word," ewie, because I feel the same way.  I don't know what is it about the word either; I just can't bring myself to use it.

In case anyone is interested here is a thread about its inception.


----------



## ireney

Josh_ said:


> You're opinion is definitely valuable.  One of the thoughts I had was how a non-native English speaker would view the word, especially one just starting out learning English.   I think one of the objectives of this forum (the English Only forum anyway) is to help people better their English. A non-native English speaker just starting out may get the impression that terms like 'mod' (which, as I noted, are used over and over) are standard English.  He/she may even be so inclined to use the word in a formal paper thinking that it is standard English.




Thank you for the compliment .
True, there's that. As for the F-word, I too find it awkward at times (that "@"), but it is so useful I must say! But then Spanish is not my native language either  ; it is much, much easier for a non native speaker to accept things that may seem strange or unnecessary neologisms to native speakers. In all languages of the world (I suspect), there are expressions that don't make much sense in other languages so learners of that language learn to take a lot of things into their stride but without expecting them to make sense in a "gut" level (and some times write long sentences that they only hope they make some sense ).
On the other hand, it is the nature of groups to develop a sort of in-group slang (perhaps there's a term I am not familiar with for what I'm describing but you get the picture. I hope). 
I can't say I have strong feelings one way or another, so I'll  definitely follow the decisions of native speakers in both cases.


----------



## Loob

Well, here's grumpyoldLoob adding her two-penn'orth.

"Forero/a/@" seems to me to be a rather charming invention of these forums.

As regards "mod", it seems to be a standard abbreviation across boards/forums/chatrooms.  I see no reason to categorise it as chatspeak.

L


----------



## cubaMania

You have convinced me, Josh.  From now on I will type out "moderator" instead of "mod".
(A previous discussion some months ago convinced me to stop using the f.....@ word, too, and I'm glad I did.)


----------



## cuchuflete

Loob said:


> "Forero/a/@" seems to me to be a rather charming invention of these forums.



I wish that were true.  When we "invented" it, somebody jokingly (¿?) suggested that
we copyright it.  A quick web search revealed that it was already in fairly widespread use
in Spanish language forums.

As to _mod_, in a prior incarnation I knew it as standard jargon (how's that for an oxymoron?) in software development.  Obviously it's a shortened form of _modification_, which was used so little that it acquired a highly formal sense.  

I suspect that _mod_, as used in forums, will eventually become a standard language term, though Josh makes the good point that it's not there yet.  I'd classify it as "informal" or slang today, but usages and their acceptance as standard are changing rapidly these days, and most dictionaries are slow to catch up.  

I promise to be more careful when I'm wearing a mod_erator_ hat and cape.  

Thanks Josh,

cuchu


----------



## danielfranco

I, too, believe "mod" is not chatspeak. It's an "apócope" (sorry, don't know the translation). Perhaps it has gone beyond slang and into jargon commonly used in electronic communities.
I suppose it can also be seen as some kind of "bonding" or "integration" into this electronic community: the use of specific "buzzwords" and jargon marks you as part of the group.

So I don't think mods moderating a chatspeak rule violation is an oxymoron. I think it's more like a tautological argument of some kind, but I'm not sure…

Just my two Euros. BTW, from now on, when I reply directly to my new BFF Josh, I'll refrain from calling him a good forero and mod-friend, IMO.

D (ROFLMAO)(Okay, I'm not… it wasn't that funny…)


----------



## coppergirl

Hi Josh and everyone

Well . . . I think you have a definite point, Josh, in the sense that it's a little bit cheeky of us to say "no chat" and then go and use a slang substitute for a perfectly good English word like "moderator". 

The only two things I would say are

1) Language is a flowing, fluid, dynamic thing itself, which is one thing I've always loved about watching it develop, and playing with it as it does so. To lose a word like "mod" when, in about 100 years in forum life, people might have forgotten its origins and be asking themselves in a forum like this where the word came from and whether it was, in any way, related to the word "moderator" , would seem to me to stifle the linguistic dynamics. 

In linguistic dynamic terms, this word is flowing heavily into common parlance, such that to stem this tide and officially adhere to the correct, formal usage would seem to me to be an impotent struggle against the all-powerful linguistic zeitgeist. 

2) To adhere strictly to the "correct" form on this word would also mean . . . I would have to type it out fully every time I used it. I'm not sure I could cope with that one. 

Good thread, though, since technically I suppose "mod" does count as something akin to chat language.


----------



## Robert_Hope

You can check the meaning of "mod" here:

http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/mod

While I don't see the use of "mod" to mean moderator the same as typin lk dis (typing like this) or using IMO, ROTFL or any other such things, _mod_ isn't standard usage. Then again, most of what I type probably isn't either!

I wonder how many new members have searched through their dictionaries looking for the good translation of _mod_. I actually suspect not many.

While I don't see this as an important issue, especially in this forum where it's about suggestions and not language, it could be good to clarify the "official rule" on this if it is causing misunderstanding, and if this isn't just a way of picking on the _mods_.


----------



## El escoces

I'm with Josh.  I avoid abbreviations like _mod_ instinctively.  And I'm afraid I don't buy coppergirl's linguistic dynamics argument - it's not like we're going to eradicate these terms from the language by agreeing as a group not to use them here.


----------

